

A Genius Donation System - ma2rten
http://www.losttype.com/font/?name=mensch

======
ma2rten
I had to download this font today, that the designer had used in his mockup.
Via google I came out on the designers website. I must say that I was really
impressed by this donation system. I ended up not paying for the font, but
this system is the first one that managed to make me feel bad about it.

